# Where would you go?



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

The Biloxi Marsh! February is the best time of year.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

I like Curtis' recommendation.

If it were me and I had 2 weeks, I'd make a road trip out of it and get the full experience. I'd start out running up to Biloxi Marsh for 3 days, then run to Delacroix, LA for 3 days, fishing for big reds in both places, then run back down to the Glades and camp on the chickees and fish for 3 days, fishing inside for laid up snook, juvi tarpon and redfish, then run to the south Keys and fish for 3 days for large cudas and bonefish. 2 full days of travel time!

That's what I would do.


----------



## kenb (Aug 21, 2015)

Backwater said:


> I like Curtis' recommendation.
> 
> If it were me and I had 2 weeks, I'd make a road trip out of it and get the full experience. I'd start out running up to Biloxi Marsh for 3 days, then run to Delacroix, LA for 3 days, fishing for big reds in both places, then run back down to the Glades and camp on the chickees and fish for 3 days, fishing inside for laid up snook, juvi tarpon and redfish, then run to the south Keys and fish for 3 days for large cudas and bonefish. 2 full days of travel time!
> 
> That's what I would do.


That is a 2 week dream trip fo sho! Hope sunny days and just enuf wind.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I'd do a mix between the Everglades and the keys. I'd mix it up between chickees, campgrounds, and small waterside lodges. 

Me and two buddies are going down and staying at a campground on big pine key the first weekend in February and I can hardly stand the wait


----------



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

Where do you live in Palm Beach area? I am in Lantana... I would fish inside Flamingo for sure ... maybe a 3 day 2 night trip....


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I'd say Islamorada and fish Florida Bay / Everglades / Biscayne Bay. If it stays warm, you could expect many tarpon to be around. It's funny that the easiest fish to get to take a fly will be in February and March, before every fly angler from all over the world is down here throwing flies at the poons. Wont be many boats fishing, the fish wont be pressured, would be a good chance to get some nice takes. redfish won't be in full swing, but snook fishing should be good, too. It's also a great time for bonefish.


----------



## Make211 (Dec 25, 2016)

I'm in jupiter. Thanks for the input fellas...I have a BIL that lives in Louisiana so I get to fish that area quite often. Think I might give the glades or islamorada a go.


----------



## jddurango (Jul 7, 2015)

Go to the Glades!


----------



## bronson (Mar 10, 2018)

jddurango said:


> Go to the Glades!


im in the same boat.... but April 1st for 2 weeks.... any follow up ? how was the trip? any recommended campgrounds? I got a gheenoe.....


----------

